# Subcutaneous on-q pump



## rkennedy (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone know the correct code for a subcutaneous on-q pump? Thanks


----------



## jennifer.curley (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you meant the ON-Q pain pump?  if so yes I have info about billing.


----------



## hoxey46 (Apr 28, 2009)

*cpt code*

cpt code 96416 or 96521


----------



## rkennedy (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes it is the on-q pain pump. Thank you for your response.


----------



## imjsanderson (May 4, 2009)

I use an unlisted code.  When my physician's use the pain pump it is for an abdominal procedure so the code is 49999, unlisted procedure, abdomen, peritomeum and omentum.  This is the recommendation from our On-Q Rep.  I also use modifier -59 but and send the chart notes.


----------



## rkennedy (May 5, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the info.its all very helpful.


----------

